

Play around with HTML,CSS,JS,Haml,Sass,Coffeescript - entangld
http://tinkerbin.com/

======
Pheter
This is really cool but unfortunately I can't type a '#' which is pretty
essential.

I'm using a Macbook with the UK keyboard which for some rather odd reason
dispenses with the # key and instead one must type option-3 to display a #.
This conflicts with the applications hotkey which maps alt-3 (aka option 3) to
switching tabs.

